
How we pay people at Basecamp (DHH) - heipei
https://m.signalvnoise.com/how-we-pay-people-at-basecamp-f1d04f4f194b
======
Eridrus
If this is all so standardized I'm surprised they don't just write some
numbers down.

I find that all these companies who pride themselves on transparent or
standardized salaries just have low salaries.

[EDIT]: Yeah, so Paysa has them listed as paying an average 79k for
programmers: [https://www.paysa.com/salaries/basecamp--
programmer](https://www.paysa.com/salaries/basecamp--programmer) which is kind
of a joke

